# cypress pointe resort



## rapmarks (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a hold on a unit here for January for 8 people, can anyone tell me about the layout, I just have a hold, can let it go if it doesn't sound good.  would be for us, my daughter , her husband and kids, and her in laws  kids want to see disney, and would use pools when not at the parks  other grandfather walks with an, would have trouble with stairs, and I know they have no elevators.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 2, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> I have a hold on a unit here for January for 8 people, can anyone tell me about the layout, I just have a hold, can let it go if it doesn't sound good.  would be for us, my daughter , her husband and kids, and her in laws  kids want to see disney, and would use pools when not at the parks  other grandfather walks with an, would have trouble with stairs, and I know they have no elevators.



I'm assuming you got the three bedroom you were looking for? I think this would be it.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 3, 2014)

oh my, it looks like one bedroom is a sofa bed.   heard some negative things, so wondering if I should let the hold expire.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 3, 2014)

*No Sleep Sofa In 1BR "B" Unit At Cypress Pointe Resort.*




rapmarks said:


> oh my, it looks like one bedroom is a sofa bed.   heard some negative things, so wondering if I should let the hold expire.


1BR "B" unit (Bedroom 3) at Cypress Pointe Resort is a very nice master suite with king-size bed. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 3, 2014)

yes i can see that, i am going to but 9 in the unit, one is a month old at the time of check in. so I need that small bedroom to be comfortable,  6 adults,  wodering if they are accomodating, other grandfather walks with cane, won't be able to do stairs.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 3, 2014)

*No Condo Building Elevators At Cypress Pointe.*




rapmarks said:


> grandfather walks with cane, won't be able to do stairs.


Ask for ground-floor unit. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Inhislove (Oct 3, 2014)

*Great location!*

I don't know how familiar you are with Orlando, and I've never stayed at cypress pointe, but it is on my list because of location alone. It is very close to downtown disney and a lot of restaurants. 

I think one of the bedrooms has a jacuzzi tub out in the middle, and when I called the front desk a few months ago, she said 3 bedroom is actually a lock out.

I wish I had more detailed information!

If you have three couples, it might be worth asking if anyone wants to help cover an extra exchange fee and doing two units somewhere?


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 4, 2014)

I let the unit go, mostly because it was so early in January I was worried about weather.  I put it in for an ongoing search.  two of the bedrooms are very nice, can't get information on the small bedroom.  I will not be asking anyone for money, it is my daughter's family.  I do not know how helpful they are, if you ask for a ground floor unit do you get it or do you get pot luck.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 8, 2014)

Cypress Pointe has come up again, and they are saying the guest bedroom has a queen sized bed.  it doesn't look like it in the photos.  Can anyone verify?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 8, 2014)

*Queen Bed In Cypress Pointe Small Bedroom.*




rapmarks said:


> Cypress Pointe has come up again, and they are saying the guest bedroom has a queen sized bed.  it doesn't look like it in the photos.  Can anyone verify?


OK -- at Cypress Pointe there are 2 "A" unit bedrooms.  The large (master suite) bedroom has king-size bed.  The small bedroom has queen-size bed. 

The "A" unit living room also has a sleep-sofa (queen size, I think -- don't know for sure because we've never slept in the living room).

The lock-off "B" unit is, in effect, another master suite.  It has king-size bed.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 9, 2014)

thanks, I am going to go ahead and book it, although hearing about the open bathroom in the lock out, I am giving that to my daughter's family.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 9, 2014)

Have you been to their web site to check the room arrangement ?


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 9, 2014)

yes pedro, i checked web site and called them and rad all the reviews.  they say queen in second bedroom, but picture shows a little bed up against a wall, but I now Away We go has been there, so I will accept his confirming the queen bed.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 9, 2014)

*Little Bed Before Unit Renovation.  Queen Bed After Renovation.*




rapmarks said:


> picture shows a little bed up against a wall


Original configuration of that room, which is a small bedroom any way you shake it, was one _-- 1 --_ twin-size single bed with a pull-out twin-size pop-up trundle bed underneath.  

That was before renovation. 

Now the small bedroom has a nice luxurious queen-size bed.  No twin-size beds.  No pull-out trundle beds.  

Right next to the small bedroom is a full-size bathroom, very nice & with plenty of privacy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 9, 2014)

I like the location, and I am sure we will be happy there.  My daughter and husband will get lockout, with the new baby (at this time he is not born yet) and I don't know about the two boys if they will sleep on sofa bed or climb in the king sized bed with parents or grandparents.  they are pretty little.  I would have taken lock out but don't want open bathroom.


----------

